# Spotted RS4 Cab?



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Now I didnt think these had been released yet, but I am absolutly positive I have seen a red RS4 cab around my neck of the woods on two occasions, usually parked outside the wine bar.
Badged as RS4 styled the same, front, side vents two single large exhausts etc etc.

I have to say it looks absolutly stunning even when standing still.

Have they been released yet?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sure I saw a post on here linking it toanother car forum where someon ehad just picked on eup so I guess yes they are about


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Just cant find any link on Audis web site, no configurator etc.

not a big fan of cabriolets but this seemed to look the part.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw one on Saturday on the Lincoln Audi stand at RAF Waddington looked very very nice


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jgray said:


> Just cant find any link on Audis web site, no configurator etc.
> 
> *not a big fan of cabriolets but this seemed to look the part.*


At a list price of Â£60k, I should bl**dy well think so too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I saw one on Saturday on the Lincoln Audi stand at RAF Waddington looked very very nice


I bet it was yellow :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jgray said:


> Have they been released yet?


Yep - Daz on Tyresmoke.net has had his for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I see EVO wasnt overly impressed with it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jgray said:


> I see EVO wasnt overly impressed with it.


Probably because it's not Japanese :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > I see EVO wasnt overly impressed with it.
> ...


Thought it mentioned: too much body creak and flex: relative lack of rigidity compromising handling; and that the saloon was a better overall proposition, in the edition that I read. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks nice - but I wouldn't part with that sort of cash for it. (even if I could afford to.)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The whole RS4 Cab proposition is one i still don't full get.

The Saloon i get, the Avant i get but the Cab i don't. It does look stunning but so much compromise in a single vehicle is weird. The S4 Cab makes an interesting proposition if you want a rapid & loud soft top, but i think Audi have made a mistake with this car.

Of course i'm usually wrong so i epect to be proved wrong, however i just don't get the RS4 Cab reasoning.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > I see EVO wasnt overly impressed with it.
> ...


I they didn't like the saloon so much, that might make sense... ;-)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> I they didn't like the saloon so much, that might make sense... ;-)


that didn't :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Looks nice - but I wouldn't part with that sort of cash for it. (even if I could afford to.)


I'd take the Avant every time. I prefer the rims on that one too -are they options?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice - but I wouldn't part with that sort of cash for it. (even if I could afford to.)
> ...


Yes you can have 18inch RS6's or 19inch rs4's


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> The whole RS4 Cab proposition is one i still don't full get.
> 
> The Saloon i get, the Avant i get but the Cab i don't. It does look stunning but so much compromise in a single vehicle is weird. The S4 Cab makes an interesting proposition if you want a rapid & loud soft top, but i think Audi have made a mistake with this car.
> 
> Of course i'm usually wrong so i epect to be proved wrong, however i just don't get the RS4 Cab reasoning.


I do get the cab. But not as Audi have published the RS4 range. I think the RS4 cab is for more suited for the cruiser type people( Those who like doing 20 mph down the seafront) rather than those that intend to want a compromise between supercar power and something practical. So they can do the school run then go off to a track for abit of fun.

I was reading the fifth gear first drive review. I think they make a valid point.



> that they didn't need to wait to drive it before putting their money down. But in terms of the extra performance on offer, you would have to conclude that the RS4 does justify its supplement over the M3 - indeed, on road as on paper it's probably closer to being an M5 rival. Which, employing slightly perverted logic, makes it look like almost decent value at a Â£10,000 saving


I think after having the RS4 for nearly a week that its fits in between an M3 and M5. Was watching top gear today. (Old Episode) When Clarkson was testing the Volvo(the one Volvo say is as good as an M3). Clarkson concluded that instead of buying the Volvo or an M3 he woulod have the S4.(Which i think is the direct comparison to the M3)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Interesting. 18"ers and not the 19" RS6s? I presume that is for same reason as you can (or could) get M3s with 19" or 18" rim options? The 18"s M3s do actually ride and handle better on bumpy, pock marked UK roads - but the 19"s fill the arches better and look the part of sporting intent.

Used all those revs yet?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nando said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I they didn't like the saloon so much, that might make sense... ;-)
> ...


Clive forgot to use the F word. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Yes bounced it off the limiter a few times. That sounds really good.

As for the wheels ive gone for 19's as they do look better. But ive also specced the Sports Suspension plus. When driving slow over bumpy roads not using the throttle much. The ride is hard. But as soon as you give it some gas. The car feels so smooth and a pleasure to be in.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jgray said:
> ...


It was just a flippant comment :roll: I haven't read Evo for years as they just seemed to have a thing about Jap cars and nothing else was any good - just too biased for a car mag IMHO so I stopped reading it :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Yes bounced it off the limiter a few times. That sounds really good.


Note to self. Never buy a car that was "run-in" by Jamie!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

clived said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes bounced it off the limiter a few times. That sounds really good.
> ...


It's run-in now. Hasnt taken long to do the miles these last few days. Anyone on the A13 is bound to see me. Seems all i do at the moment is going up and down it. 

Having said that as i knew i was only keeping the QS for a year i wold definatly not buy the one i had


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes bounced it off the limiter a few times. That sounds really good.
> ...


No point in buying an engine that revs and not revving it. May as well get a diesel otherwise. :wink:

Running in is not such an issue these days. Warming up and cooling down are. Besides the dividends for gentle running in only really pay off later on at extremely high mileages, and when most first owners have disposed of the car. Which is probably why most high mileage performance cars are considered risky propositions with low values.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


In M5's running in is a huge issue.

They still have a service at 1200 miles to remove the run-in oil & replace with standard M specific oil & certain performance features on the car such as Launch Control & using the most aggresive SMG settings are only unlocked by the cars computer once you've reached about 1500 miles.

The manual states no redline until a minimum of 1200 miles & from 1200-3000miles it's recommended you still only drive the car at 75% of it's performance range.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I know and i was being sarcy. :wink: Maybe Evo do go on about fast japs rather often. The same could be said about the number Porsches they test. But I guess if Audi released more interesting performance cars more often, they'd get more coverage too. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...back to the RS4 cab...

I know Audi UK didn't even think there should be an S4 cab due to the compromise between performance/handling and it being a soft top. However it sold well.

All the RS4 cabs have also sold even at the high price. Whether we get it or not, Audi have got it right producing it coz it's earning them Â£Â£Â£ and that's what any company has to do.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Guys.

The RS4 Cab has to be the best looking, and best performing car in its price range!

I have mentioned in another thread that my mum has one on order at the moment, and yes I did influence her decision, she's allways been a bit of a girly racer! Having a couple of E46 M3 Cab in the last couple of years.

I drive the M3 quite often, and just dont feel as confident in it as I do in my TT. It just doesnt seem to hold the road as well. So, I persuaded her to look at an audi cabriolet. We both had a go in an S4 Cab, lovely car, handlles much better than the M3, not quite as sporty tho IMO. They also had a demo Rs4 Saloon, and I demanded a test drvive in that, it would be rude not to!

What an awesome car! Knocks spots off the M3!!! Looks better too, very good brakes, fantastic noise, amazing handling. Didnt have a go in the Cab in the RS4 version, they are very rare, only 60 in the UK! But it was bought on the understanding that it must be almost as good as the saloon, and that is more than good enough!!!

Only 5 weeks to go until delivery.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> ...back to the RS4 cab...
> 
> I know Audi UK didn't even think there should be an S4 cab due to the compromise between performance/handling and it being a soft top. However it sold well.
> 
> All the RS4 cabs have also sold even at the high price. Whether we get it or not, Audi have got it right producing it coz it's earning them Â£Â£Â£ and that's what any company has to do.


Did Audi pay you to say that??

Also just noticed, my line round that Ring corner in my Avatar is far better than yours & i'm obviously going faster :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Audi didn't pay me when I was the rep so there's absolutely no chance now. 

p.s. In your dreams :roll:


----------

